# 53/39T what does this mean ?



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm looking for a new crankset what does the numbers on the chainring mean ,the bike I have now it's 50/34T ?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The big ring has 53 teeth, the small ring has 39 teeth.

Your current crankset is commonly referred to as a compact crankset.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks, so more teeth on the larager chainring means more power ?


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

frank418 said:


> thanks, so more teeth on the larager chainring means more power ?



No, you'll be providing the power.

Depending on which types of cluster is on each bike, ( gears on the back) you may have harder gear ratios to pull.

53x12 is harder to pull than a 50x12.

I have a 53 tooth chain ring and use the 53x12 all the time.
Going down hill....
with a tail wind...
behind a big truck.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

frank418 said:


> thanks, so more teeth on the larager chainring means more power ?


Ahhh, no. The bike does not generate any power, you do.

Basically the smaller the number on the chainring the easier it is to pedal, but the slower you will go. Same concept as when you shift form the 50 to the 34 on your crankset.

Now if you find that using your 50 you often spin your legs as fast as you possibly can (spin out) then you could gain some speed by switching to a 53 chainring. For most people that only occurs going down hill. Now on the flipside, if you go down hill then you will also have to go up hill at some point. It is easier to pedal a 50 up a hill than a 53.

Tell us about yourself and where you ride and perhaps we could offer advice about which setup would be better. Keep in mind that the adivice will be worth exactly what you pay for it.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

alot of riverbed riding which is all flat some small hills I guess their isn't a allround best one to pick


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

also I'm looking in buying either FSA SLK-light crankset or dura-ace 7800 or 7900 with a new bottom bracket the one that I have is the Mego Exo along of people said's this one sucks ! what you do guys think about ceramic bearings ?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mego Exo bearings are OK in theory but their seals suck and whilst you can clean the bearings out they are not designed for it and it is a fiddle. I wouldn't waste money on ceramic bearings anyway but definately not FSA as I can't imagine the seals will be any better. IMO keeping your drive clean and lubed is the best VFM upgrade out there and for me FSA have failed at the outset. I'm mean and don't change stuff until it breaks but am so pissed with these seals that I am seiously tempted to junk the entire crankset for Shimano. Sorry. rant over.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks ,Baker921 today I went to a couple local bike shops talked to them about FSA cranks , Shimano & bottom brackets just about all of them said the same thing go with Shimano. So now I'm leading towards either the Ultegra FC6650 or Dura Ace FC7800 cranks looking now for the best prices ! what do you think I should buy for the bottom bracket ?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

No experience. No need for Dura Ace at my level. I'm very happy with my 105/Ultegra parts.
You say you do a lot of riverbed riding, is this wet cyclocross style? If so it might be worth looking at Hope BB cups. These are designed to be serviced and in UK are midway between Shimano and Chris King price wise.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry, when I said riverbed I ment to say it's a paved road to the beach


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

frank418 said:


> Thanks ,Baker921 today I went to a couple local bike shops talked to them about FSA cranks , Shimano & bottom brackets just about all of them said the same thing go with Shimano. So now I'm leading towards either the Ultegra FC6650 or Dura Ace FC7800 cranks looking now for the best prices ! what do you think I should buy for the bottom bracket ?


check the "reviews" section of this very website. by the time something has 10 or more reviews, and you read through them to find common themes, you can get a pretty decent idea of how well a product works.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Had the same issue with the bottom bracket; just changed my old crankset to the FC-6650 and was wondering about which BB to get. I asked around and found out that there really was no difference except weight (and price) between the 105, Ultegra, Ultegra SL, and the Dura Ace. I found that the Dura Ace was actually cheaper then the SL and only a couple of dollars more then the Ultegra so I went with Dura Ace.


----------

